# What is a fair price for a Giant Demasoni ?



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

I need to sell a Giant Demasoni aka Manda Blue Dolphin Mbuna as he is creating havoc in the 125 gallon all male/peacock tank. He is getting close to 7" and he is roughly around 2 years old.

What is a fair price for him ?

Thanks.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

If you are selling to a store, somewhere between $2 to $5. Privately, maybe $10.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Depends on your local area, but I would say $10 as well for an adult. To a local fish shop you're going to get between 25-50% of the retail price in credit. I did recently see them for $10.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Large Mbuna don't really have that much value. I suppose there can always be someone who wants an impressive fish, but I would just hope he went to a good home.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

noki said:


> Large Mbuna don't really have that much value. I suppose there can always be someone who wants an impressive fish, but I would just hope he went to a good home.


Thanks much to everyone.

Yes Noki I understand. Someone offered $25 but had to turn him down . One he only had a 55 gallon tank. Secondly, he had some mean Mbunas such as Kenyis, Auratus and yes a Jack Dempsey.

The Giant Demasoni just hates this Deep Water Hap but really does not bother other fish. But he chases the Hap, everyone in the tank gets too excited. So I decided I will rehome the Hap instead. In my neck of the woods, I very seldom see anyone selling this type of fish. Hope this will keep the peace once I rehome the Deep Water Hap.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Ok now I am bewildered......

I had a few fish I put up for sale. I ended up selling my yellow lab trio.

Now that the 3 quite active yellow labs are gone, the aggression of the Giant Demasoni towards the Deep Water Hap ----- gone. .....???

In fact the Giant Demasoni is back to his little cave as calm as a cucumber. This is how he is, until the last few weeks.

Explanation ?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

chopsteeks said:


> Explanation ?


No competition maybe. Doesn't have to show that he is so tough anymore? You changed the dynamics of the group.

Were some of the Yellow Labs possibly female? They can be very hard to sex, you can get fooled.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Noki, Yes 2 of the yellow labs were females. Likely the reason for that aggression. Thanks.


----------

